# Gratis Proben: proben-register.net ( Conexx Services e.K. )



## silesia (14 Februar 2009)

Hallo
Ich wollte nur paar Gratis Proben von Douglas und habe Internetseite gefunden und mich angemeldet. Teilnahmebedienungen waren undeutlich geschrieben ich vermute sind im Ausland geschrieben keine  ö oder ä sonder nur Zahlen zwieschen durch. Jetzt habe ich  Rechnung über 98€ bekommen für Registrierun für 12 Monate dass ich diese Seite nutzen kann, dass wollte ich nicht haben. Was soll ich tun? :schluchz::schluchz:


----------



## physicus (14 Februar 2009)

*AW: Gratis Proben*

Hallo!

Oben lesen! Da gibt es alle relevanten Hinweise. 

LG
P


----------



## webwatcher (14 Februar 2009)

*AW: Gratis Proben*



silesia schrieb:


> und habe Internetseite gefunden und mich angemeldet.


Welche Seite  war das denn?


----------



## silesia (14 Februar 2009)

*AW: Gratis Proben: proben-register.net*

Hallo
Das war: [noparse]http://www.proben-register.net[/noparse]
Projekt von: Conexx Services e. K
Danke ich hoffe jemand kann mir helfen sonst muss ich zahlen 98€
silesia


----------



## horst1960 (14 Februar 2009)

*AW: Gratis Proben*



> • Hunderte Produktproben
> • Wählen Sie aus mehreren Kategorien
> • Jetzt anmelden und Proben erhalten
> • Jetzt nur EUR 8,00 mtl. inkl. MwSt.



Der Preis ist hier nun wirklich nicht zu übersehen,steht direkt mitten auf der Seite?!
Keine Ahnung??


----------



## Captain Picard (14 Februar 2009)

*AW: Gratis Proben*



horst1960 schrieb:


> Der Preis ist hier nun wirklich nicht zu übersehen,steht direkt mitten auf
> der Seite?!


Du scheinst dich ja sehr dafür einzusetzen: Woher willst du wissen, von welcher Seite sie dorthin 
gekommen ist?  

Lies dir das hier erst mal durch: 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...l/54469-hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html


----------



## wahlhesse (14 Februar 2009)

*AW: Gratis Proben: proben-register.net*

Es kommt drauf an über welche Wege man auf die Seite geraten ist. Ausserdem sind Webseiten nicht aus Granit gemeisselt, sodass keinesfalls sicher ist, das der Preishinweis in dieser Form auch zu sehen war, als silesia sich angemeldet hat.

Kurz und gut, "Anbieter" wie diese kennen wir hier zu genüge. Es gilt alles, was oben auf dieser Seite an Infolinks zusammengetragen wurde.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 Februar 2009)

*AW: Gratis Proben*

Silesia, bitte beachte das nun folgende nicht, aber mir ist da was aufgefallen. Kuckt mal:
Rechnung von www.proben-register.net/Connex Services - Sat.1 Forum

Heute um 13:45 postet da jemand
"Wir haben heute eine Rechnung von Conexx Services bekommen."

die Folgepostings sind von
15:02, 15:02, 15:04, 15:12, 15:14, 15:15, 15:18, 15:18, 15:22

in den ersten zwei Stunden gab es 23 Postings.

um 23:10 (das ist da Forenzeit) sind es 225 postings.

Sagt mal... ist das normal? Hab ich Verfolgungswahn oder ist das ungewöhnlich? Fast 24 postings pro Stunde???


----------



## wahlhesse (14 Februar 2009)

*AW: Gratis Proben: proben-register.net*

ich gehe mal davon aus, dieses Angebot ist knusperfrisch und es gab den ersten Rechnungslauf.


----------



## zizi (15 Februar 2009)

*AW: Gratis Proben: proben-register.net ( Conexx Services e.K. )*

silesia zahl denen keinen cent geh unter diesen link und da steht alles über das thema und du bist nicht die einzige der das passiert ist mir ist es auch passirt und vielen anderen auch (geh in das forum von sat1 da sind noch 30 andere die betroffen sind ) das is ne abzockerfirma und ich schätze mal du hast dich im dezember dort angemeldet und dastand da noch nixx von 96euro
keine angst die können dir nix geh aber unter den link und in das sat1 forum

Rechnung Inkasso Betrug: Kostenfallen und Abofallen im Internet zusammengefasst: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


forum.sat1.de


----------



## mathias419 (15 Februar 2009)

*AW: Gratis Proben: proben-register.net ( Conexx Services e.K. )*

Ich hab mich denen beim Sat 1 Forum mal angenommen und weitergeholfen.

Da ist echt ne Menge los


----------



## Captain Picard (15 Februar 2009)

*AW: Gratis Proben: proben-register.net ( Conexx Services e.K. )*

Frage: wie seid ihr auf die Seite gekommen?  Schließlich war sie  bisher fast unbekannt.


----------



## Charlene (15 Februar 2009)

*AW: Gratis Proben: proben-register.net ( Conexx Services e.K. )*

hallo hab auch gestern ne rechnung von dieser firma bekommen , obwohl ich mich da nicht angemeldet habe. sowas tät ich niemals machen. außerdem bin ich erst 15 Jahre alt und frage mich wie und warum woher die meine adresse herhaben... des macht mich alles solche angst das ich ne mahnung bekomme.. wie soll ich des bezahlen. soll ich nicht drauf reagieren? warum ich ? ich ahnungsloses mädchen. wie sind die auf meiner
adresse gestoßen? ich schwöre das ich niemals auf dieser webseite war, ich darf gar nicht auf solche internetseiten. hilfe , hab solche angst.
außerdem kenne ich diese dumme internetseite gar nicht. angeblich hätte ich mich am 26.12.2008 auf ihrer webseite angemeldet und ich muss echt 
sagen , das ich da niemals in meinen leben war. *HILFE !!!!*


----------



## Charlene (15 Februar 2009)

*AW: Gratis Proben: proben-register.net ( Conexx Services e.K. )*



captain picard schrieb:


> frage: Wie seid ihr auf die seite gekommen? Schließlich war sie bisher fast unbekannt.


* ich war da niemals in meinen leben auf der seite!!!!!*


----------



## Antiscammer (15 Februar 2009)

*AW: Gratis Proben: proben-register.net ( Conexx Services e.K. )*



Charlene schrieb:


> * ich war da niemals in meinen leben auf der seite!!!!!*



Na also! Dann ist doch alles in Butter.

Wenn das halbseidene "Unternehmen" das Gegenteil behauptet, dann müssten die Dir eben das beweisen.
Was sie natürlich nach Lage der Dinge nicht können werden.

Also kannst Du Dich getrost zurücklehnen. Vorsichtshalber wäre es vielleicht gut, Deinen Eltern den Mahnbrief, aber auch dieses Forum hier sowie die blauen Links ganz oben auf der Seite zu zeigen.

Soll man auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern reagieren?
Hier ist ein Artikel von jemandem, der sich mit der Materie auskennt:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 Februar 2009)

*AW: Gratis Proben: proben-register.net ( Conexx Services e.K. )*

und Charlene, falls dies ein Foto von Dir ist: Heb mal alle Unterlagen auf, vielleicht sucht ja irgendwann mal ein TV-Sender ein telegenes Opfer. Dann machst Du noch Karriere


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 Februar 2009)

*AW: Gratis Proben: proben-register.net ( Conexx Services e.K. )*

Ein kleines Vögelchen erzählte mir, man suche in Sulzheim eine Haushaltshilfe (putzen, waschen, bügeln, 2-3 Stunden die Woche, 12 Euro). Tja, ein weißgewaschenes Gewissen wird ein bisschen teurer, gell, Herr M?


----------



## katzenjens (16 Februar 2009)

*AW: Gratis Proben: proben-register.net ( Conexx Services e.K. )*

Inzwischen gibts über 500 Beiträge im sat1-Forum. Ich war so frei und habe dort auch meine Duftmarke hinterlassen damit sich Betroffene auch mal hierhin trauen. Naja, der Schuss wird für den Urheber der Masche nach hinten losgehen.

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## YouKnowMe (16 Februar 2009)

*AW: Gratis Proben: proben-register.net ( Conexx Services e.K. )*

Die Seite wurde über Google Adwords beworben.
Es war ein KOSTENLOSES Angebot 
(die Kostenhinweise waren definitiv nicht vorhanden).
Wenn ich mich recht erinnere wurde sogar mit "kostenlos Anmelden" geworben.

Grüße,


----------



## wahlhesse (16 Februar 2009)

*AW: Gratis Proben: proben-register.net ( Conexx Services e.K. )*

Tja,
da beweist sich immer wieder der Spruch:
"Webseiten sind nicht in Granit gemeisselt" ... sondern sind extrem leichtflüchtig. Selbst ein zweiter Aufruf einer Seite muss nicht automatisch die Ausgabe des gleichen Inhalts bedeuten. Und wenn, wie in diesem Fall, eine derart lange Zeitspanne zwischen Seitenbesuch und Rechnungsversand besteht, stinkt die ganze Geschichte zum Himmel.

Strafrechtlich ist solchen Anbietern bisher nicht beizukommen da dort immer gilt: "Im Zweifel für den Angeklagten". Wie will man beweisen, dass zum Zeitpunkt der Anmeldung keine Kosten angezeigt wurden?

Umgekehrt gilt aber zivilrechtlich das Gleiche: Der Anbieter muss zweifelsfrei beweisen, dass zum Zeitpunkt der Anmeldung eine klar ersichtliche Kostenangabe vorhanden war. Da reicht kein Datensatz inkl. (unwichtiger) IP-Adresse des vermeintlichen Kunden aus. Gerichtsfest kann kein Anbieter beweisen, was zum Zeitpunkt der Anmeldung beim "Kunden" auf dem Bildschirm sichtbar war. Über die fehlende Widerrufserklärung braucht man gar nicht erst nachzudenken...

Kurz und gut, der Anbieter hat keine Chance, vor Gericht die Rechnung erfolgreich einzuklagen. Dieses wissen die Anbieter natürlich genau und überrumpeln den bereits geschockten "Kunden" mit Drohungen, angeblichen Urteilen und schlicht erlogenen Aussagen. Die Erfahrung hat gezeigt, dass 10-30% sich einschüchtern lassen und zahlen.

Ebenso meinen viele Betroffene, sie wären in der Pflicht, durch Kontaktaufnahme mit dem Anbieter sich aus der angeblichen Kostenpflicht lösen zu können. Natürlich akzeptiert dieser niemals einen Widerruf. Das Wort Kündigung sollte man übrigens immer vermeiden. Dadurch kann man sich einen Rechtsnachteil verschaffen.

Nie vergessen, reden / schreiben ist Silber, schweigen ist Gold 

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Captain Picard (16 Februar 2009)

*AW: Gratis Proben: proben-register.net ( Conexx Services e.K. )*



YouKnowMe schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich recht erinnere wurde sogar mit "kostenlos Anmelden" geworben.


Dieses Verwirrspiel und Wortklauberei steht bei Dutzenden dieser Nutzlossseiten.

Eine klassischer me-too Nutzloser, der auch auf den Zug in den Reichtum aufspringen  möchte.


----------



## dvill (16 Februar 2009)

*AW: Gratis Proben: proben-register.net ( Conexx Services e.K. )*

Merke:

Als kostenlos beworben werden nur Bauernfängerangebote mit verborgener Kostenfalle.

Grund: Werbung kostet Geld. Das ist mit wirklich kostenlosen Angeboten nicht hereinzuspielen.


----------



## lien (16 Februar 2009)

*AW: Gratis Proben: proben-register.net ( Conexx Services e.K. )*

Hallo ich hab auch eine rechnung bekommen in der ne falsche ip adresse drin steht daher hab ich mich schon gewundert. jetzt wollt ich mal fragen ob ich dennen ein widerruf schicken muss? ansich is es ja schon zu spät und ich wollte auf die firma eigentlich gar nicht reagieren soll ich da nun irgendwas machen oder abwarten ob noch irgendwas kommt?


----------



## webwatcher (16 Februar 2009)

*AW: Gratis Proben: proben-register.net ( Conexx Services e.K. )*



lien schrieb:


> jetzt wollt ich mal fragen ob ich dennen ein widerruf schicken muss?


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


----------



## mathias419 (16 Februar 2009)

*AW: Gratis Proben: proben-register.net ( Conexx Services e.K. )*

daß die Beweislage bei Abzocke unklar ist - ist klar

aber: was ist wenn man einen screenshot hat und wie verhält es sich mit dem Google cache bzw. bei der benutzung von  "wayback" machine?


----------



## wahlhesse (16 Februar 2009)

*AW: Gratis Proben: proben-register.net ( Conexx Services e.K. )*

Waybackmachine und auch Google kann man durch versteckte Daten im Webseitencode von der Archivierung ausnehmen. So lassen sich alle Spuren verwischen. Es gibt aber genügend Leute, welche die verschiedenen Schweinereien "riechen" und bereit im Vorfeld relevante Daten sichern .
Diese Daten in Verbindung mit einer grossen Zahl betroffener sollten dann auch die Behörden überzeugen.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Charlene (16 Februar 2009)

*AW: Gratis Proben: proben-register.net ( Conexx Services e.K. )*

und auf der rechnung stand auch noch ne falsche iP Adresse.....
ich hab ne ganz andere ip adresse............


----------



## webwatcher (16 Februar 2009)

*AW: Gratis Proben: proben-register.net ( Conexx Services e.K. )*



Charlene schrieb:


> und auf der rechnung stand auch noch ne falsche iP Adresse.....
> ich hab ne ganz andere ip adresse............


Was da für eine IP steht ist völlig egal:

Drohung mit der IP-Adresse: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## Ghost 2007 (16 Februar 2009)

*AW: Gratis Proben: proben-register.net ( Conexx Services e.K. )*

Bevor weitere Posts á la 'ich habe eine ganz andere IP Adresse als auf der Rechnung steht'...

*Nach 24 Stunden wird die Verbindung für Sekunden gekappt. Bei einer Neueinwahl hat man dann schon eine neue IP Adresse zugeteilt bekommen.*

Gruß
Ghost


----------



## webwatcher (16 Februar 2009)

*AW: Gratis Proben: proben-register.net ( Conexx Services e.K. )*

Hört auf euch Gedanken über die IP zu machen. Sie ist völlig irrelevant


----------



## Nicko1998 (16 Februar 2009)

*AW: Gratis Proben: proben-register.net ( Conexx Services e.K. )*

Scheint sich um einen "Neueinsteiger" in der Nutzlosbranche zu handeln  

Und dabei ist das Thema "Probeneintragungsdienste" wohl bereits überholt: Die Hersteller schützen sich gegen Anforderung von Probeneintragungsdiensten durch technische Vorkehrungen.

Anfragen nach Proben werden nur noch auf individuelle Schreiben hin (meist) erfüllt.

Überhaupt sind die Hersteller mittlerweile extrem knausrig mit Proben....


----------



## wahlhesse (16 Februar 2009)

*AW: Gratis Proben: proben-register.net ( Conexx Services e.K. )*

Nö, dieser Anbieter ist bereits mit anderen "Angeboten" aufgefallen. Aufgrund der laufenden Ermittlungen allerdings :stumm: 

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## mathias419 (16 Februar 2009)

*AW: Gratis Proben: proben-register.net ( Conexx Services e.K. )*



wahlhesse schrieb:


> Waybackmachine und auch Google kann man durch versteckte Daten im Webseitencode von der Archivierung ausnehmen.
> 
> LG
> wahlhesse



Hatte ich gerade nicht bedacht aber is schon richtig - in der robot.text datei kann man die crawler von der "gefährlichen" Datei/Seite abhalten diese zu indizieren und nach 6 Wochen einfach ändern - so wie im vorliegenden Fall des warenproben "service":wall:

Das Perfide an diesem Fall ist: die Nutzer hatten auf kostenlose Warenproben spekuliert und dafür muss man natürlich seinen echten Namen und seine echte Anschrift angeben um diese dann auch zugeschickt zu bekommen. Warenproben kamen keine, aber dafür nach 6 Wochen eine Rechnung für ein angeblich abgeschlossenes Abo - so richtig schön einfach aufgemacht aber höchst wirksam das Ganze und im SAT 1 Forum melden sich die Opfer alle 10 Minuten ein neues

übrigens hat in einem yahoo Forum jemand im Dezember auf diesen Abzock Dienst aufmerksam gemacht und beschrieben wie toll der Service sei und man Mega Zusendungen an kostenlosen Proben bekäme - dann hat er den link reingesetzt - ich denke mal daß viele genau darauf reingefallen sind


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 Februar 2009)

*AW: Gratis Proben: proben-register.net ( Conexx Services e.K. )*

In 56 Stunden im Sat-1-Forum
650 Beiträge, 34.793 hits. Wahnsinn... Ob sich da nicht einer ein wenig übernommen hat???
Das ist für das Akte-Forum absolut ungewöhnlich
http://forum.sat1.de/forumdisplay.php?f=18&daysprune=-1&order=desc&sort=views
In den paar Minuten, in denen ich diesen Beitrag schrieb, fast 1000 Hits. Ich bin platt...
Wie kommt es nur zu so dermaßen hohen Opferzahlen?

wenn ich Akte wäre, würde ich aber eine Sendung machen über die Polizeibeamten, bei denen die Opfer so landen:


> war heute Mitag auf dem Revier und habe die Situation geschildert, da meinte der Nette BEamte zu mir, ob ich mir 100 pro sicher bin mit dem was ich sage, und ob ich sicher bin ne anzeige aufzugeben, da die das ja prüfen können ob ich mich registreirt habe usw.
> Ich sagte immer JA ICH BIN MIR SICHER. Dann habe ich auch von dem Forum erzählt, und dann meinte er, man soll nicht immer alles glauben, was im Net ewrzählt wird, UNd das sich 90 Prozent der BESCHWERER zahlen müssen


Da hoffe ich ebenso, dass dies ein Troll ist wie hier:


> ich hatte heute auch mit einem Poliziesten gesprochen und er meinte das es nicht viel nützt eine anzeige zu machen, da es sehr schwierig ist so einen Breifkasten Firma zu finden!! Er hatte auch persönlich schön mal so einen änlichen fall und hat auch abgewartet!! Also Warten was kommt!!!


oder über die Anwälte:


> Ich hab Heute mit meinem Anwalt telefoniert. Er schreibt denen einen netten Brief und das war´s dann hat er gesagt.
> Ich soll mir keine Sorgen machen, das is so ne typische Abzock-Firma. Zahlen muss ich garnix, außer den Anwalt
> Eine Anzeige zu machen meint er, bringt garnichts, also hab ich es gelassen!


der Thread dort ist echt lustig.


----------



## sweetmaxi87 (17 Februar 2009)

*Kostenlos.de*

_*Hallo alle zusammen!:-D

*_Ich weiß dies gehört nicht zu antworten aber es gehört zu diesen Thema*hihi

Ich habe mal was ganz anderes!:wall::wall: 

Ich bin auf die Seite Kostenlos.de gegangen und da hat diese Firma angeboten mir eine kostenlose probe zu schicken!! Ich dachte mir jippy kostenlos ist doch toll! Daraufhin sollte ich mich anmelden!! Da habe ich mir die Agb (allgemeine Benutzer Bedienung) durchgelesen! Da stand drinne das alles kostenlos sei!
Also habe ich mich da angemeldet! Da ich meine E-Mail Adresse angeben musste habe ich mir gedacht das ich das per E-Mail bestätigen muss doch es kam keine also habe ich mir gedacht okay dann nicht! Das war vor 2 1/2 Monaten! Heute habe ich einen Brief bekommen das ich 96€ zahlen soll! Da habe ich denen ne E-Mail geschickt das ich nicht wüsste wofür und dann kamen die an mit meiner IP Adresse aber ich habe ne ganz andere!! 
Ich fühle mich total beschissen weil da ja kostenlos überall stand und weiß jetzt nicht was ich machen soll da ich das Geld ja auch gar nicht habe!
Könnt ihr mir helfen?? Das währe super!:cry::cry:


----------



## Reducal (17 Februar 2009)

*AW: Kostenlos.de*

Von wem ist denn die Rechnung? Kostenlos.de ist ein Projekt der Valudo AG und bei den paar Angeboten, die ich geklickt hatte, war ich stets bei einem anderen Anbieter, der durch kostenlos.de "vermittelt" wurde (z. B. Kabeldeutschland und so).


----------



## dvill (17 Februar 2009)

*AW: Kostenlos.de*



sweetmaxi87 schrieb:


> da ich das Geld ja auch gar nicht habe!


Erfahrungsgemäß wird auch kein Geld benötigt.

Wer den schwachsinnigen Mahndrohmüll wegschmeißt, kann sein Geld behalten.


----------



## sweetmaxi87 (17 Februar 2009)

*AW: Kostenlos.de*

die ist von der Conexx Services e.K

Wie gesagt da stand auf jeden fall koselos und wenn ich jetzt auf die Seite von  denen gehe stad das es was kostet!! Die Seite lautet [noparse]Proben-Register.net [/noparse]ich habe gedacht ich gucke nicht richtg als ich den brief bekam von denen!! Und die seite woc ich mich angemeldet habe sah ja genau so aus!


----------



## webwatcher (17 Februar 2009)

*AW: Gratis Proben: proben-register.net ( Conexx Services e.K. )*

Postings an zugehöriges Thema verschoben


----------



## sweetmaxi87 (17 Februar 2009)

*AW: Gratis Proben: proben-register.net ( Conexx Services e.K. )*

kann sein das du da auch gelesen hast kostenlos und das du dir sogar die agb durchgelesen hast du da nichts von Geld stand sonder kostenlos es kommen keine kosten auf sie zu??  Das ist mir nämlich passiert!! Außerdem habe die mir bei meiner Rechnung ne IP Adresse mit geschickt die nicht richtig war! also denke ich mal das die Firma die da stand das das kostenlos ist zu der Conexx Firma gehört und die einfach nur Adressen damit haben wollen um damit dann einfach Rechnungen zu verschicken damit sie Geld bekommen!! Also reine Abzocke!


----------



## YouKnowMe (18 Februar 2009)

*AW: Kostenlos.de*



Reducal schrieb:


> Von wem ist denn die Rechnung? Kostenlos.de ist ein Projekt der Valudo AG....


 
Kostenlos.de scheint sowieso "übersehen zu werden"...
http://www.produktclub.de

wer den Preis findet darf ihn behalten  Die saubere Valudo AG macht das seit Jahren.


----------



## sweetmaxi87 (18 Februar 2009)

*AW: Gratis Proben: proben-register.net ( Conexx Services e.K. )*

Die Rechnung ist von Conexx Services


----------



## Charlene (18 Februar 2009)

*AW: Gratis Proben: proben-register.net ( Conexx Services e.K. )*



Ghost 2007 schrieb:


> Bevor weitere Posts á la 'ich habe eine ganz andere IP Adresse als auf der Rechnung steht'...
> 
> *Nach 24 Stunden wird die Verbindung für Sekunden gekappt. Bei einer Neueinwahl hat man dann schon eine neue IP Adresse zugeteilt bekommen.*
> 
> ...


 hab keine wählverbindung sondern, wlan


----------



## wahlhesse (18 Februar 2009)

*AW: Gratis Proben: proben-register.net ( Conexx Services e.K. )*

Hi Charlene,

Du hast WLAN-Verbindung bis zum Router, von da aus gehts zum DSL, welches alle 24h kurz unterbrochen wird 
und dabei bekommst Du eine neue IP. Soviel zur Technik...

Aaaaaber... das ist alles total uninteressant, da niemand etwas mit den IP-Daten anfangen kann. 
Schon gar kein Nutzlosanbieter. Als Beweis für einen Vertragsabschluss schon mal gar nicht.:sun:

Auch nach der neuen Rechtslage werden die Daten zu einer IP nur bei schweren Straftaten rausgerückt. 
Und eine Anmeldung bei einem Nutzlosanbieter gehört da keinesfalls dazu. 

Man kann davon ausgehen, wenn ein Anbieter mit der IP-Adresse droht, 
hat er sich schon als Nutzlosanbieter geoutet :scherzkeks:.

Und dann gelten unsere Infos ganz oben auf dieser Seite.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## webwatcher (18 Februar 2009)

*AW: Gratis Proben: proben-register.net ( Conexx Services e.K. )*



wahlhesse schrieb:


> Aaaaaber... das ist alles total uninteressant, da niemand etwas mit den IP-Daten anfangen kann.


So ist es > Drohung mit der IP-Adresse: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Daher tut euch und uns einen Gefallen und hört mit der Diskussion über IP-Adressen auf


----------



## Ghost 2007 (19 Februar 2009)

*AW: Gratis Proben: proben-register.net ( Conexx Services e.K. )*



Charlene schrieb:


> hab keine wählverbindung sondern, wlan



Ist Deine Wlan-Verbindung auch ausreichend gesichert? Du schreibst ja, dass Du nie auf dieser Seite warst. Wäre es möglich, dass Fremde über Deine Verbindung 'mitsurfen'?

Gruß
Ghost


----------



## wahlhesse (19 Februar 2009)

*AW: Gratis Proben: proben-register.net ( Conexx Services e.K. )*

Bitte in diesem Thread nicht über Internetsicherheit / WLAN / IP weiterdiskutieren. Hat mit dem ursprünglichen Thema nix weiter zu tun.

Danke.
wahlhesse


----------



## Charlene (21 Februar 2009)

*AW: Gratis Proben: proben-register.net ( Conexx Services e.K. )*

also bis jetzt ist zum Glück noch keine Mahnung gekommen.....


----------



## schussel (22 Februar 2009)

*AW: Gratis Proben: proben-register.net ( Conexx Services e.K. )*

auch ich bin reingefallen ich reagiere überhaupt nicht


----------



## schussel (22 Februar 2009)

*AW: Gratis Proben: proben-register.net ( Conexx Services e.K. )*



sweetmaxi87 schrieb:


> Die Rechnung ist von Conexx Services


 ich mache mir keine Sorgen mehr da es einwandfreier [...] ist :wall:

_[Ausdruck entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Charlene (25 Februar 2009)

*AW: Gratis Proben: proben-register.net ( Conexx Services e.K. )*

ist schon 2-3 Wochen her wo ich diese rechnung bekommen habe und ist immernoch gekommen. ich bin echt erleichtert darüber ,das des nur panikmache war.


----------



## schussel (27 Februar 2009)

*AW: Gratis Proben: proben-register.net ( Conexx Services e.K. )*



Charlene schrieb:


> ist schon 2-3 Wochen her wo ich diese rechnung bekommen habe und ist immernoch gekommen. ich bin echt erleichtert darüber ,das des nur panikmache war.


 bei mir ist auch noch nichts passiert ich zahle auf keinen Fall und melde mich bei denen auch nicht


----------



## schussel (27 Februar 2009)

*AW: Gratis Proben: proben-register.net ( Conexx Services e.K. )*



silesia schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ich wollte nur paar Gratis Proben von Douglas und habe Internetseite gefunden und mich angemeldet. Teilnahmebedienungen waren undeutlich geschrieben ich vermute sind im Ausland geschrieben keine ö oder ä sonder nur Zahlen zwieschen durch. Jetzt habe ich Rechnung über 98€ bekommen für Registrierun für 12 Monate dass ich diese Seite nutzen kann, dass wollte ich nicht haben. Was soll ich tun? :schluchz::schluchz:


 überhaupt nicht reagieren,die geben früher oder später auf


----------



## Charlene (28 Februar 2009)

*AW: Gratis Proben: proben-register.net ( Conexx Services e.K. )*



schussel schrieb:


> bei mir ist auch noch nichts passiert ich zahle auf keinen Fall und melde mich bei denen auch nicht



ich mache auch nix und tue auch auf keinen fall zahlen......und tue mich auch nicht bei denen dummen nutzlosanbietern auch nicht melden..


----------



## sascha (3 März 2009)

*AW: Gratis Proben: proben-register.net ( Conexx Services e.K. )*

Für alle Betroffenen hier der Hinweis auf unsere Tipps zum Thema: Rechnung Inkasso Betrug: Kostenfallen und Abofallen im Internet zusammengefasst: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## webwatcher (3 März 2009)

*AW: Gratis Proben: proben-register.net ( Conexx Services e.K. )*

Möglicherweise  ist auch das wie  bei fabriken.de im Spiel 

Abofalle! Vorsicht mit proben-register.net | seibotec


> Wie Pressemitteilung.ws berichtet hat proben-register.net angefangen Rechnungen zu schreiben.



Zu dem Thema gilt analog das: 
fabriken.de verschickt fragwürdige Rechnungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## ghettomamuschka (4 März 2009)

*AW: Gratis Proben: proben-register.net ( Conexx Services e.K. )*

hallo an alle, bin neu hier und mache wahrscheinlich noch einige fehler. habe grad bei explosiv einen beitrag über conexx gesehen und die Staatsanwaltschaft interessiert sich für die Hintermänner...ich habe auch eine Rechnung von denen erhalten und werde nie zahlen.:-p


----------



## YouKnowMe (4 März 2009)

*AW: Gratis Proben: proben-register.net ( Conexx Services e.K. )*

ACHTUNG ES GEHT WEITER...

[noparse]http://softloaders.de/[/noparse] OHNE PREIS, KEINE AGB... aber Rechnungen gehen wohl trotzdem irgendwann raus...

(Flash bei Adwords)


----------



## Nicko1998 (5 März 2009)

*AW: Gratis Proben: proben-register.net ( Conexx Services e.K. )*

Akte 09 suchte wohl den Betreiber dieser Seite an diversen "Standorten" vergeblich (s. Sendung vom 03.03.2009).

Aber wer lange sucht, der findet ihn auch - ebenso das Akte09-Video.


----------



## Teleton (5 März 2009)

*AW: Gratis Proben: proben-register.net ( Conexx Services e.K. )*



YouKnowMe schrieb:


> ACHTUNG ES GEHT WEITER...
> 
> [noparse]http://softloaders.de/[/noparse] OHNE PREIS, KEINE AGB... aber Rechnungen gehen wohl trotzdem irgendwann raus...
> 
> (Flash bei Adwords)


Eine Preisangabe ist in den AGB. Die sind allerdings sehr gut versteckt, beinah schon rekordverdächtig. 
Vergleichen wir mal mit dem Gesetzestext (mal ganz abgesehen davon dass Preisangaben in AGB nix zu suchen haben):


			
				§305 Abs 2 BGB schrieb:
			
		

> (2) Allgemeine Geschäftsbedingungen werden nur dann Bestandteil eines Vertrags, wenn der Verwender bei Vertragsschluss
> ....
> 2. 	der anderen Vertragspartei die Möglichkeit verschafft, in zumutbarer Weise, ... von ihrem Inhalt Kenntnis zu nehmen,



Hier das Suchbild:


----------



## Nicko1998 (5 März 2009)

*AW: Gratis Proben: proben-register.net ( Conexx Services e.K. )*

softloaders.de ist allerdings eine andere Baustelle und hat nichts mit der Conexx zu tun. Ist lt. Denic wohl eher da anzusiedeln!


----------



## Charlene (18 März 2009)

*AW: Gratis Proben: proben-register.net ( Conexx Services e.K. )*



ghettomamuschka schrieb:


> hallo an alle, bin neu hier und mache wahrscheinlich noch einige fehler. habe grad bei explosiv einen beitrag über conexx gesehen und die Staatsanwaltschaft interessiert sich für die Hintermänner...ich habe auch eine Rechnung von denen erhalten und werde nie zahlen.:-p


 

wann war die Sendung?? Kannst du mir ma sagen , wanns war dann kann ich es im internet anschaun ,weil hab das jetzt nicht gesehen.


----------



## mathias419 (18 März 2009)

*AW: Gratis Proben: proben-register.net ( Conexx Services e.K. )*



Charlene schrieb:


> wann war die Sendung??



hier isses: 
YouTube - Akte 09 - Über die Internetabzocke Proben-Register.net


----------



## webwatcher (5 Mai 2009)

*AW: Gratis Proben: proben-register.net ( Conexx Services e.K. )*

Tarnen, tricksen, abkassieren: Wer jetzt an Ihr Bankkonto will


> Tarnen, tricksen, abkassieren: Wer jetzt an Ihr Bankkonto will
> 5.05.2009 22:20
> Die Seite "Proben-register.net" ist nicht nur bei vielen AKTE-Zuschauern der Aufreger! Verantwortlich für die Abzock-Seite: Christian M. mit seiner Firma Connex Services. Jetzt hat C.  M. eine neue Firma - mit einer nicht ganz neuen Geschäftsidee: Unter dem Namen "Deutsche Gewerbeverwaltung", kurz DGV, bietet er Unternehmen einen Eintrag in seinem Internetregister an. Die Schreiben haben einen sehr offiziellen Charakter - Experten erkennen gleich auf einem Blick: Es handelt sich um "rechnungsähnliche Angebotsschreiben", die Masche nennt sich schlicht "klassischer Adressbuchschwindel". AKTE auf den Spuren eines 22-jährigen ohne festen Job, der durch Abzocke Multimillionär werden möchte.
> 
> AKTE 09 über kriminellen Größenwahn


----------



## muellerbuster (7 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Gratis Proben: proben-register.net ( Conexx Services e.K. )*

ich weiß wo der typ wohnt und arbeitet. wer daran interessiert ist, bitte bei mir melden (pm)


----------

